# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Share your work stories!

## Lunaire

What are some of your favorite work stories?

They can be both good and bad!  :o:):  :]:):

----------


## PinkButterfly

I worked in a Nursing Home and if anything thinks its an easy job well go try it lol I started out as a CNA so at that time I gave showers and people did not want to take showers so when me and my best friend would go get them even the tiny ones they fought us like huge bears lol I was stabbed with a fork had my hair pulled so hard it pulled a knot on my head I also had hot coffee thrown in  my face so it sure was not easy but the best part was and also the sad part was getting to know them and laughing with them and crying and then watching them die and having to do cpr on people .  I then went and took classes to get out of the shower and work in rehab they sure didn't like exercising either !!! But I loved my job and if I were able I would be right back working with them in health care .

----------


## Lunaire

> I worked in a Nursing Home and if anything thinks its an easy job well go try it lol I started out as a CNA so at that time I gave showers and people did not want to take showers so when me and my best friend would go get them even the tiny ones they fought us like huge bears lol I was stabbed with a fork had my hair pulled so hard it pulled a knot on my head I also had hot coffee thrown in  my face so it sure was not easy but the best part was and also the sad part was getting to know them and laughing with them and crying and then watching them die and having to do cpr on people .  I then went and took classes to get out of the shower and work in rehab they sure didn't like exercising either !!! But I loved my job and if I were able I would be right back working with them in health care .



Oh dear, that sounds like a dreadful job to me!! 

 :Hide behind Sofa:

----------


## PinkButterfly

It was and then it wasn't then it was then it wasn't lol.

----------


## Skippy

Work stories.....hmmmm i got lots of em, but ill stste 2 i quicky recall.

I was on stage in toronto doing a show once, and when I sat down during the break at my table they gave us on the house shots of whiskey! awesome! but yeah....this chick then comes up and chats with me. She was drunk cuz she reaaaally liked me and kinda made that show, even sitting on my lap at one point. My manager and fiddle player and the host of the event killed themselves laughing while I tried to be a sport, because as they knew, I'm gay and in love with a wonderful guy.....I was cool about it tho, no biggie.

Now here's a cute story and my favorite....because I lived and performed in port perry, i was sometimes recognised on the street n' such especially by people passing by from toronto. Matt and I lived above a fish n' chips joint and on my way out first to stop at the hardware store for somethin I forget what it was,  and then to play at the brewery, two little girls who were standing in front of fish n' chips, noticed me passin' by:

"Hey! You're Skip! Could you sing us a song?"
I asked em which of my songs they'd like to hear, and they said Wildwood Flower.
Ok, so I took my guitar out from behind my back, n' proceeded to pick 'n sing the Wildwood Flower for em.
That tune, as well as "Keep on the sunny side", n' "Worried Man Blues" are my most requested crowd pleasers.

Well It reaaaaaally made em happy, n' they sorta danced round to it. When I finished the song, I told em I had to hurry to my performance n we said goodbye. How sweet. They made me feel lil warm n fuzzy.  I especially enjoy entertaining children with my music, n' I seem to do so a lot in my current busking job at the farmers market. Heh, turns out they the most common tippers I get!

----------


## Chantellabella

I would share my work stories, but I don't want to give you guys nightmares.

They keep me up enough.  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I once worked for one of the biggest security companies in the US...I helped keep the books for them. We had both armed and unarmed officers, going in and out of the office all day long. Twice a gun went off by accident, inside the office. Once it just hit the floor, thank god. But once a few months before I quit, an officer shot himself in the leg. We all tried to stay really calm, and had him reclined in a chair until the ambulance came. There was a lot of blood and he was in quite a bit of pain. It was kind of scary. That was the last day he was an armed officer.

When I was in high school I worked at a Six Flags amusement park for a while. I eventually got trained to operate all the rides, it was a lot of fun. It didn't even feel like work lol. I met the first girl I ever lived with there. There was a group of us that would hang out together after work almost every night, it was fun, the most fun I've ever had at a job.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I am once again in a hotel, this time in Austin, Texas, with my boss and a newbie he just hired. I'm probably gonna be doing a lot of the training myself, just me and him. Blah.

It's so routine to me now, that it's actually kind of boring. It's a nice hotel, extended stay, tho we'll only be here until Thursday at the latest. Full size fridge and freezer, stove, microwave, flatscreen with cable of course, all the hotels are flatscreen now. Grab and go style bfast. Pretty awesome view on the 3rd floor tho.

I'm in my boss' car so I can (and will) claim mileage here and back, and at all the stores we go to, so that's nice. It's an extra $150 or so, tax free.

I just hope this guy doesn't have his head completely up his ***. Please God. I've already trained one of those.

----------


## whisperingzombking

I'm sick of working around women,  they want all the benefits but none of the hard work. I'm the only man doing the job I do at work, so they want me to do everything for them including their thinking. I only wish a gender pay gay existed so I could get paid more than them, including my whiny supervisor. I know it's not a story but it is true.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Blocked high school  toilet,  won't flush. I had to put on gloves  put a bag over my hand and reach in at the source.

----------


## Otherside

Bug fixing today. Had a brilliant one today. 

Something along the lines of "Dialog says press any key on the keyboard to continue. I do not have an any key on the keyboard".

I don't know quite how to respond to that one. Thankfully, I don't have to respond to the customer.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I swear to the gods....I'm surrounded by idiots. I did eight stores today, which is a looooot. I'm selling our back to school promotion. It's huge. I mean....really huge. It takes up an entire pallet. You can't fucking miss it, ffs. I actually didn't sell these to the stores, it's a corporate deal, so all the stores get one. I just have to make sure they put it up.

Here's where the fucking idiots part comes in. A few of these store managers _have no idea about the promo_. It has to take up an entire pallet on their sales floor, it's supposed to be out already, and they have no idea about it.

Me: "Hey there again, how are you? I won't take up too much of your time, just wanted to run this back to school promo by you. I see you've received it, it's in your back room by the blah, blah, blah".

Store Mgr: "Uhhhh I had no idea about it. You'll have to talk to our merchandising mgr. He's in tomorrow".

Me: "Uhmmmm, OK, will do".
Me *pulls out tablet*
Me: "Here's a picture of it, it's really easy to assemble, would take less than a minute. Just an FYI, my customer is telling me it's supposed to be out now".

Store Mgr: "OK, I'll let them know. Check back tomorrow".

I'll check back tomorrow and have the same conversation. An entire week will go by for some of these fucking idiots. A week into the promo, a week of sales lost. And they will finally set it up. Lost sales for us. And for them. And for my customer.

Goddddammmmitttt!!!  How, how did you ever graduate college? How did you ever graduate high school?

----------


## Koalafan

I work in customer service so everyday can be an interesting day to say the least lol I've been yelled at, chewed, cleaned up far too many bodily fluids, but the most recent one was yesterday where someone decided to clog the toilet with not only a "two-sie" but they also put their empty gummy bear packets in the toilet as well. Lordy.

----------


## Lucid

Working offshore.I was tankerman on a towboat.A deckhand and I were cutting spools to size for throwing lines.We measured everything cut everything to size and everything seemed good.Wellll we were stoned and we cut every...single...line...short.$500 out of my check.Captain laughed lol

----------

